# FS: 300 gallon acrylic tank, stand and equipment



## 3hundred (Jan 21, 2012)

I travel to much, so I have to give up my hobby

Tank is 96" L x 30"H x 24" W on a black cabinet with 3 sets of double doors.

Comes with:

FLuval FX5
2 Ocean clear canister filters
Quiet one 5000 water pump
Dual 500 watt titanium heaters and controller
50 foot python water changer and 31" gravel cleaner 
2 8' fluorescent strip lights
Tiger shark algae cleaner
Rena auto feeder
To many other miscellaneous items to list

$2000 OBO

Items will not be sold separately, I want it all gone at once. Please e-mail questions/interest to [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

posting pictures will make the tank go faster. I was so excited until i saw 24"w  i need 36"w GOOD LUCK


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Same here,

Can you please post some actual pictures?.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I think this is the single nicest tank I have ever seen. Good luck with the sale!

Cheers

Drew


----------



## 3hundred (Jan 21, 2012)

Unfortunately I came home from my last trip to a disaster, so tank is now empty and stored in garage. I can't seem to find any pics of the full tank. Only seem to have pics of fish that don't show whole tank views.
I took a few of the empty tank in the garage and can supply them via e-mail to anyone who is interested.

Thanks for the kind words about the tank Drew.

Andy


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

I.... Wish!!!!!!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

+1 for this tank, it's freaking gorgeous. Saw it when it was set up. If we didn't need an 84" length tank for our stand, I'd be all over it.


----------



## 3hundred (Jan 21, 2012)

Figured out how to post pictures. Here are a few:


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean tank. TTT for you.


----------



## Marktandumn (Feb 28, 2012)

i have 200$ dont mean to offend


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

$200 ?????????????
Wow


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Give him a heater lol... I think that may actually be the definition of a lowball offer lol.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha...good one Fox!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

This is a great tank! Someone step up and grab it!

Certainly worth many times more than Marktandumn suggested which is well below lowball! Please someone step up and grab this tank!

Cheers!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

good grief , thats a beautiful set up... I wish ... ahhhhh man thats nice free bump.. 

if i bought it i could use it as a coffin when the wife murdered me


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Marktandumn said:


> i have 200$ dont mean to offend


*4)No Low balling or auction style : if someone is selling for 100$ and it's worth around that, dont offer 25$ just because you can.
*
Did you even bother reading the rules that govern the Classified section? This example is offering 25% of the original asking price & you're offering 10%!!!!

No low ball offers that are offensive. Just posting "don't mean to offend" does NOT mean your offer is NOT offensive, because it is (and it's not even my tank).

Anthony


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> *4)No Low balling or auction style : if someone is selling for 100$ and it's worth around that, dont offer 25$ just because you can.
> *
> Did you even bother reading the rules that govern the Classified section? This example is offering 25% of the original asking price & you're offering 10%!!!!
> 
> ...


Agreed, and if you were trying to be funny offering the $200 it doesn't work. Keep it to yourself.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Bump ttt, Dreaming is free. Buying would be suicide.


----------



## YellowTail (Apr 3, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> *4)No Low balling or auction style : if someone is selling for 100$ and it's worth around that, dont offer 25$ just because you can.
> *
> Did you even bother reading the rules that govern the Classified section? This example is offering 25% of the original asking price & you're offering 10%!!!!
> 
> ...


HAHAHA... Been trying really hard where and how Markandumn came up with the $200 figure... and I think I found a "logical" excuse for him.

The tank/stand is actually being sold by "*3hundred*". He probably assumed that $300 was the selling price, so he thought his $200 offer would be within reasonable range.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Marktandumn said:


> i have 200$ dont mean to offend


Really? lol


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

where were you 1 year ago when i bought my 150 and was looking for bigger in acrylic....man....Best of luck to you, this is a spectacular deal.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I cant figure out how this bottom drilled tank does not drain out if you where to set this tank up with a sump. Does it require a 4 sided overflow?

anyone care to explain how a bottom drilled tank filtration system works.

I am somewhat interested but the bottom drilled right in the middle of the tank is turning me off.


----------



## 3hundred (Jan 21, 2012)

You can use standpipe overflows attached to bulkhead fittings or no sump and have the filter system intakes below the water line. Bulkhead fittings are included with the tank.

Also you can just put a threaded plug in the fittings and use another filtration setup.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

You could also just weld a new piece of acrylic over the holes and use whatever filtration you wanted to. Beautiful tank.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Couldnt also build a internal overflow box I think if the tanks empty


----------



## indodat (Nov 20, 2012)

What are your looking to get for the tank & stand or the whole package?!


----------

